# الكونتاكتور



## elfawal10 (19 يناير 2009)

الأخوه الأعزاء برجاء شرح مبسط للكونتاكتور وطريقة تركيبه مع التكييف بالرسم والصور ان امكن


----------



## pilis (20 يناير 2009)

سيدى ان تسال على الكونتاكتور ارجو منك التحديد فهناك كونتاكنور 220فولت وهذا لاجهزة الاكبر من 3حصان 
وهناك كونتاكتور يعمل380فولت اى 3فاز وهذا فى الاجهزة معينة متل الفرى استاند 
ارجو التحديد


----------



## elfawal10 (21 يناير 2009)

pilis قال:


> سيدى ان تسال على الكونتاكتور ارجو منك التحديد فهناك كونتاكنور 220فولت وهذا لاجهزة الاكبر من 3حصان
> وهناك كونتاكتور يعمل380فولت اى 3فاز وهذا فى الاجهزة معينة متل الفرى استاند
> ارجو التحديد


 انا اسأل عن 220 فولت 
ولك الف شكر علي الأهتمام


----------



## elfawal10 (21 يناير 2009)

pilis قال:


> سيدى ان تسال على الكونتاكتور ارجو منك التحديد فهناك كونتاكنور 220فولت وهذا لاجهزة الاكبر من 3حصان
> وهناك كونتاكتور يعمل380فولت اى 3فاز وهذا فى الاجهزة معينة متل الفرى استاند
> ارجو التحديد


 انا اقصود 220فولت والف شكر علي الأهتمام


----------



## elfawal10 (21 يناير 2009)

pilis قال:


> سيدى ان تسال على الكونتاكتور ارجو منك التحديد فهناك كونتاكنور 220فولت وهذا لاجهزة الاكبر من 3حصان
> وهناك كونتاكتور يعمل380فولت اى 3فاز وهذا فى الاجهزة معينة متل الفرى استاند
> ارجو التحديد


 انا قصدي علي كونتاكنور 220فولت والف شكر علي الأهتمام


----------



## snow man (21 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز
الكونتاكتورتختلف عن بعضها من حيث الملف (220-420-24-12-28)vالخ ويوصل ملف الكونتاكتور على التوالى مع دائرة التحكم. 
وتختلف ايضا من حيث عدد الموصلات(2poles-3poles- 4poles)
ايضا نوع الموصلات( NO-NC(normaly open-normaly close)


----------



## pilis (21 يناير 2009)

سيدى هذة صورة الكونتاكتور 3فاز بس معدلة على 2 فرhttp://www8.0zz0.com/thumbs/2009/01/21/21/918558043.gifدة اى 220


----------



## pilis (21 يناير 2009)

سيدى هذة صورة لكونتاكتور 3فاز بس انا محمل على 2 فردة 220 
http://www8.0zz0.com/thumbs/2009/01/21/21/918558043.gif


----------



## pilis (21 يناير 2009)

سيدى ممكن نتكلم على الاميل من فضلك


----------



## pilis (21 يناير 2009)

سيدى انا بعتلك رسم الكونتاكتور


----------



## elfawal10 (23 يناير 2009)

الف شكر واسف علي التأخر في الرد وممكن لوسمحت شرحه من الداخل وكيفيه عمله والمجال المغناطيسي بداخله


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (23 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز الفوال اهلا بك فأنت لك مقالات جميله جدا فى التبريد . اما بالنسبه لسؤالك ستجد كل ما تريد ان شاء الله. بالنسبه لى كونتاكتور المكيف يكون توصيله كلاتى .من اعلى الكونتاكتور تجد مسمارين لدخول الكهرباء والارضى وبجوارهم تجد مسمارين اخرين للخرج . يبقى تفعيل عمل الكونتاكتور ستجد على اجناب الكونتاكتور 2 كلبسه . كلبسه على اليمين وكلبسه عل اليسار يتم تركيب عليهم الاسلاك الكنترول الاتيه من المبخر وبمعنى اصح الاتيه من الكرته .بعد ذلك يتم تثبيت الكونتاكتور رأسيا ثم بعد ذلك يتم توصيل مفتاح البتشينو ثم التشغيل بالرموت وربنا يوفقق وشكرا


----------



## elfawal10 (23 يناير 2009)

م عزت الشرقاوى قال:


> اخى العزيز الفوال اهلا بك فأنت لك مقالات جميله جدا فى التبريد . اما بالنسبه لسؤالك ستجد كل ما تريد ان شاء الله. بالنسبه لى كونتاكتور المكيف يكون توصيله كلاتى .من اعلى الكونتاكتور تجد مسمارين لدخول الكهرباء والارضى وبجوارهم تجد مسمارين اخرين للخرج . يبقى تفعيل عمل الكونتاكتور ستجد على اجناب الكونتاكتور 2 كلبسه . كلبسه على اليمين وكلبسه عل اليسار يتم تركيب عليهم الاسلاك الكنترول الاتيه من المبخر وبمعنى اصح الاتيه من الكرته .بعد ذلك يتم تثبيت الكونتاكتور رأسيا ثم بعد ذلك يتم توصيل مفتاح البتشينو ثم التشغيل بالرموت وربنا يوفقق وشكرا


السيد المحترم عزت الشرقاوي اشكرك من كل قلبي علي مساندتك ومساعدتك وارجو المزيد منك في هذا الموضوع لأني اقوم بشرحة لمتدربيين في قسم التبريد والتكييف واريد ان ازيدهم


----------



## م عزت الشرقاوى (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز جدا الاستاز الفوال . الكونتاكتور بصفه عامه اما ان يعمل على على كهرباء 220 او 380 او فى الخارج يعمل بكثره على كهرباء110 فولت لانها من ناحية السلامه افضل . اما بالنسبة للملف الخاص به الذى يعمل على رفع القلب المعدنى فإنه اما ان يغذى بكهرباء 12 فولت او 24 او 48 فولت او 220 او 380 فولت كل هذه الخيارات موجوده فى الاسواق على حسب المواصفات التى تريدها ولكن الافضل انك عندما تعمل على فولت خط 220 او 380 او 110 يفضل ان يكون فولت الكنترول اما 12 او 24 فولت نحصل عليها بإستخدام محول 12 او 24 واقصد بفولت الكنترول اى فولت الملف وانا معاك على الخط حاليا استاز الفوال وشكرا


----------



## ابوعمار المصري (24 يونيو 2009)

مسا الخير
انا ياسر اعمل كهربائي وعندي شويت حجات نفس اهل الخبرا يسعدوني
انا عندي حمام سباحه وفيه ثلاث مواتير مياه وثلاث سخنات و4 كشاف اضاءه وعايز اعمل لوحه تحكم داخل عرف الموتير وكمان اتحكم فيه من مكان تاني مثل الجنينه مثلا لسهوله فصل وتوصيل الموتير والسخنات والا ضاء


----------



## pilis (27 يونيو 2009)

سيدى هذا سؤال جميل وموضوع اجمل 
او حضرتك عاوز تتحكم فى المواتير والكشفات والسخنات من غرفة فيجب ان تكوم بتركيب لوحة كنترول بها كنتاكترات 
واما اذا كنت تريد التحكم فى هذة اللوحة من مكان اخر ففى هذة الحالة سوف تقوم باتحكم فى اللوحة باكملها عن طريق مفتاح ( سيلكتور)وفى هذة الحالة سوف تقوم بلتحكم فى اللوحة الاولى او فى المواتير او السخانات او الكشفات اذاكانت اللوحة الاولى فى وضع التشغيل 
ولك منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير0


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (27 يونيو 2009)

ممممممششككوووووووووورر


----------



## خادم محمد (28 أبريل 2010)

مفتاح كهرومغناطيسي لوصل و فصل المحركات و يتم تفعيله و نشغيله عن طريق إشارة الكنترول 24و48و110 و 220 و 380 فولت و الفرق بينه وبين الrelay أن contactor يكون للأمبير العالي لكن الrelay للأمبير الأقل


----------



## محسن يوسف (28 أبريل 2010)

*شرح للكونتاكتور والريلاى*

مرفق مستند لشرح الكونتاكتور والريلاى


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (28 أبريل 2010)

هذه صورة للكونتاكتر مأخوذة من لوحة MCC، وفي الصورة ايضاً Over Load


----------



## خادم محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

thank u


----------



## حسام محمد (29 أبريل 2010)

شي حلو 
مشكورن يا بش مهندسين


----------



## الفني1 (16 مايو 2010)

*طلب خاص*



pilis قال:


> سيدى هذة صورة الكونتاكتور 3فاز بس معدلة على 2 فرhttp://www8.0zz0.com/thumbs/2009/01/21/21/918558043.gifدة اى 220


 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم ممكن اذا تكرمت علي ان تفهمني دارة عكس دوران المحرك 3 فاز عن طريق الكونتكتور مع الرسم ان امكن حيث حاولت بها كثيرا ولم افلح وانني مضطر لها ولك مني خالص الشكر مقدما


----------



## عبدالحليم حمود (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## معاذ هندام (26 أبريل 2011)

هل هناك نوع من الكونتاكتور يعمل على12 فولت او 24


----------



## atrpy (19 مايو 2011)

انا اسال عن الكونتاكتر 3فاز وشكرا على الاهتمام


----------

